# المراجل البخارية



## مهندس وعد (19 يوليو 2008)

هذا الملف عن المراجل البخارية من شركة chemic

:6::6::6::33::6::6::6:


----------



## الحارثي2 (19 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جمال ابوعلي (19 يوليو 2008)

أخي الكريم بارك الله فيك.


----------



## المهندس العيساوي (19 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## ابو يزن العسيري (19 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (19 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا .

تقبل احترامي وتقديري .


البغدادي


----------



## حسين هلك (19 يوليو 2008)

*شاكر جدا*

بجد كنت محتاجة جزاك الله خيرا :15:


----------



## محمد بن القاسم (6 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا لك على هذا الطرح القيم


----------



## حسن الأديب (7 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الطيب


----------



## الاعصار (12 أبريل 2009)

احسنت واحسن الله اليك


----------



## سمير بشير (30 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## kita (30 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور جدا جدا


----------



## engineer sameer (30 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا وعد ووعدك الله بالجنة، كتاب من الآخر، والله مفيد جدا جدا وانا استفدت منه كثيرا فشكر الله لك جهدك.


----------



## د.محبس (1 ديسمبر 2009)

thank you


----------



## مهندس وعد (1 ديسمبر 2009)

حياكم الله اخواني المهندسين العرب


----------



## حبيب (11 يناير 2010)

شكرا على هذا المجهود الطيب.تحياتي


----------



## كريم كمال بلال (11 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وياريت نوحد الجهود ونضع ملفك في موضوع المهندس ناصر الغلايات من ا الي ي


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (12 يناير 2010)

شكرل جزيلا اخي الكريم


----------



## ابراهيم زيدان (13 يناير 2010)

*جزاك الله خير الجزاء*​


----------



## ابو نبأ (13 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك:84:​


----------



## مهندس تصميمات (13 يناير 2010)

nice and valued document

Many thanks


----------



## احمد الرياضي27 (19 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Mzghoul (20 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا يااخي


----------



## برهم السيد (13 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يوفقك


----------



## mahmood ibrahim (8 فبراير 2011)

شكرا"


----------



## غريب8 (9 فبراير 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## عبدالله الجنابي (20 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## appess (22 فبراير 2011)

لك جزيل الشكر وبارك الله فيك


----------



## كرم الحمداني (22 فبراير 2011)

مشكور


----------



## م/ أبوالعيون (22 فبراير 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد الكيتاوي (4 مارس 2011)

ارجوكم اريد شرح عن المسخنات في المحطات البخاريه ارجوكم:6:


----------



## كمال222 (12 مارس 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## محمود33 (18 مارس 2011)

احسنت واحسن الله اليك


----------



## م-مشتاق العراقي (24 أبريل 2016)

*كل الود والاحترام والتقدير لحضرتك *​


----------



## م-مشتاق العراقي (24 أبريل 2016)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## mechanic power (25 أبريل 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا"


----------



## fathl (20 مايو 2016)

احسنت جزاك الله خيرأ


----------



## محمد البخشوان (27 نوفمبر 2017)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## saad_aljuboury (9 ديسمبر 2017)

أحسنتم وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## akramsaleh84 (26 ديسمبر 2017)

احسنت واحسن الله اليك


----------

